# AKC Championship Synopsis!!



## JuliaH (Feb 28, 2012)

I will continue to post as the info comes in... should be on the AKC site too at 

https://www.akc.org/events/field_trials/pointing_breeds/gun_dog_championships/

Day 1 
1A) FC Chesterfields Molly (Molly), Brittany, h Tom Tracy 
1B) FC Ikes Eshod Delight (Dee), GSP, h Ray Dohse

The skies were cloudless; the temperature was in the mid 50’s with a very light wind as the first brace was released.  Both dogs were quickly to the front.  Dee was to be lost to judgment early in the brace, Dee was not seen after the 13 minute mark and her handler called for the tracker at 28 minutes.  Molly hunted diligently, using the wind and edges well.  Her pattern took her into the heavy cover on several occasions.  At 48 minutes, after she had not been seen for an extended time, her handler decided to call for the tracker. 

2A) Jay-Mar’s How Do You Like Me Now JH (Greivious), GWP, h Jim West 
2B) FC Uncle Kracker (Kracker), Brittany, h Tom Tracy 

This pair of dogs both took to hunting the edges and running hard.  They were doing a nice job of covering the course, using the cover to good advantage.  At 35 minutes Kracker swapped ends and pointed into the line he had been running along.  A brief flushing attempt did not produce any birds and Kracker was asked to relocate.  No birds could be located even with an extended relocation effort and he was taken on.  Both dogs continued a strong forward application and finished the hour as strongly as they had started. 

3A) Mo Kan Duramax ( Max), Brittany, h Mike Boydston 
3B) 3X NGDC 2XNAFC DC AFC Crimson’s Twenty Gauge Ruger SH CGC (Ruger), Vizsla, h Mark Spurgeon 

With the temperatures rising and riders shedding jackets, the third brace of the day was released.  This was a powerful pair of dogs that applied themselves well.  Max tended to go a little deep into the cover in his quest for birds. His hunt was diligent but he was not rewarded with any bird work.  Ruger spent his hour running the edges and displaying the reason so many judges have liked him in the past.  At 40 minutes he was found pointing into a tree line.  After a good flushing effort and a brief relocation he was taken on with no birds produced.  He finished the hour still cruising the edges. 

4A) FC PJ Wildfires Big-N-Juicy (Lucy), GSP, h Bob Erbe 
4B) FC/AFC Hannah Remchester White MH, (Hanna), Brittany, Ben Garcia 

The day had warmed into the mid 60’s as the first brace of the afternoon was released.  Both dogs were quickly forward.  Both dogs were displaying a good forward hunting pattern, using the cover to good advantage.  Just across the first road crossing, at 20 minutes, Lucy was found pointing into a hedgerow alongside the road.  Hanna took the opportunity to back her brace mate nicely.  Lucy’s handler was unable to produce the birds and she was asked to relocate which proved unsuccessful.  Both dogs displayed good gundog range and patterns but neither was able to locate game.  Both competitors finished the hour with jump in their step. 

5A) FC Roundabouts Call Me Bodacious JH (Bodie), English setter, Ben Garcia 
5B) FC WW’s Million Dollar Mollee (Mollee), Brittany, Burton Wice 

This fine pair of dogs jumped to the front at the first whistle and impressed early with their speed and patterns.  Mollie slowed by the 38 minute mark and her handler elected to pick her up.  Bodie seemed to be oblivious to the temperature and continued to show her attractive gait to the judges.  At 40 minutes Bodie was found pointing with very nice style.  As her handler entered the stand of tall weeds were Bodie indicated the birds were a single flushed and her handler fired with all in order.  At the sound of the blank gun the remainder of a nice sized covey erupted from the cover with all in order.  Sent forward, she was again found on point on a hillside to the left side of the course at 48 minutes.  Birds were produced for the dog and a couple of steps were taken before her handler stopped her.  Sent on she would record a non-productive at 56 minutes.  She finished the hour still hunting hard. 

6A) DC AFC JB’s Asker Bout Birds (Kinze), Vizsla, h Joanne Beckley 
6B) FC/AFC Marjo’s Here For the Party (Gretchen), Brittany, Joe Luisi 

High clouds had begun to appear and the temperature began to feel a bit cooler as the last brace of the day was released.  Gretchen went to work right away, taking the edges and running with a good, forward pattern.  She displayed good speed and was well gaited in her quest for game.  Kinze was wide and fast making her race harder to follow as she tended to go deeper into the heavy cover.  She was impressive in her enthusiasm in her pursuit of game.   Both dogs were hunting hard when at 40 minutes Kinze was found pointing in a group of trees on the right side of the course.  Gretchen was passing the area as a single bird flushed wild from the covey that Kinze was pointing.  Its flight path was directly over the fast running Gretchen. She was unable to stop in time and she was leashed.  The remaining birds were flushed for Kinze with her displaying acceptable manners.  Taken on she continued to apply herself and she finished the hour.


----------



## Jim P (Feb 28, 2012)

Sounds like a exciting day, thanks for the report Julia


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 28, 2012)

As I get more reports I will post here.  And just for the record... braces 16, 21 and 59 are super important!! They are my dogs and JJ's dog!


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 28, 2012)

Dogs of the day for Tuesday...Gigi, handled by Tom Tracy and Mason, handled by Ray Dohse. Details and full write up tomorrow.​


----------



## BirdNut (Feb 29, 2012)

I have posted this before a long time ago...there was a study done at Ames during field trials showing covey locations with radio telemetry, as the dogs ran the course, and which coveys were found, and which eluded the dogs.

I thought you all might be interested to see.  This was from 2002.  During this particular morning run, only 1 of 12 radio collared coveys were found by the brace.  The dogs had 4 other non-radio collared covey finds.


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 29, 2012)

Day 2
Tuesday morning began with warm temperatures, in the low 50's. The skies were filled with high clouds and a light breeze was blowing out of the north east. As the day progressed the Clouds became heavier in advance of an expected weather front. The morning had the feeling of being a good day to go bird hunting.

*7A) FC Augustus of Tiger (Gus), Brittany, h Tom Tracy*
*7B) FC Light-Em-Up Luke (Luke), Brittany, h Ben Garcia*

The first brace of the morning broke away at 8 AM sharp. Both dogs displayed hard hunting patterns. Gus made several nice moves, some that took him deep into the heavier cover. His race was forward and hard charging but by 49 minutes the string had broken and his handler asked for the tracker. Luke hunted a nice forward race that did not take him to the extremes that his brace mate went, but none the less his effort was very nice. At 27 minutes, as Luke was entering a big field and starting down a line, a bird flushed wild and the dog stopped mannerly. His handler walked in front of the mannerly dog and put a small covey to air. Luke again was pointing at 47 minutes in a stand of tall grasses. His stance said "the birds are right here" but none could be flushed for the intensely standing little dog. Relocation was unsuccessful and the hour finished without further bird contact.

*8A) FC AFC Blue Rock's Diamond Girl JH (Diamond), Brittany, John Perry*
*8B) FC jay Hawk's Georgia Girl (GiGi), Brittany, Tom Tracy*

The birds were on the move during this brace. Temperatures were rising and the cloud cover began to have holes in it, reviling patches of bright blue sky. Away at 9:05 this pair both gave strong performances. Diamond hunted in a pleasing manner responding well to her handler. GiGi was the wider of the two, running a powerful race that on two occasions required some power handling, but was overall very pleasing. GiGi possesses a long smooth gait that easily takes her to far reaches of the course and makes her eye catching as she ran the lines. Diamond was the first to score on a single quail. She was stylish and mannerly on her game. Her diligent hunting led her to a nice second find at 44 minutes, deep in the bottom of a large draw. Here GiGi's handler was able to point out the birds on the ground, and fired for the mannerly dogs. At 49 minutes, GiGi swapped ends and pointed with great style into a bushy area. Diamond came into the area and nicely honored her brace mate's find. A small covey was flushed for the very well-mannered dog. Sent on, Diamond was again pointing at 58 minutes. This would prove a nonproductive. Both dogs finished the hour well.

*9A) FC/AFC Da Capo by Bartalk (Topper), Vizsla, Marcia Schlesinger*
*9B) Spring Hill's Hot Wheels (Wheels), Brittany, Nick Mellon*

The third brace of the morning provided a nice pair of hunting dogs for the judge's examination. Both dogs hunted the cover and both dogs ground race remained consistent throughout their hour. They scoured the ground for bird scent. Each dog responded well to their handler's commands, displaying great teamwork with their handler. Wheels was not to find birds today but showed well on the ground. Topper had a nice, stylish find at 48 minutes. Topper is well broke and displayed excellent style on this find. This was to be the only bird contact of the brace. Both dogs finished their time.

*10A) NAFC FC Brody's Shenanigans (Shauna), Irish Setter, h Greg Dixon*
*10B) NGDC FC AFC Llano's Big Bad Betty (Betty), GSP, h Chad Inderman/Joe Inderman*

The first brace of the afternoon was released at 1:15 PM. The day had continued to warm to its expected high of near 70 degrees, the cloudy condition continued with the clouds having thicken considerably, the wind had also increased and were out of the east. This well accomplished pair of dogs shot to the front at the whistle applying themselves to the edges. At 10 minutes, Shauna carded a mannerly stop to flush along the edge of the second field. Betty was found pointing into dense cover at 30 minutes. After the flushing attempt and relocation she was taken on, recording a non-productive. This was in the same area that a non-productive was recorded yesterday. After the dog had gone on, the gallery reported riding up a big covey of birds not far from the area of the non-productive. At 40 minutes Shauna was found by her scout, buried deep in very heavy cover, only her orange collar observable. A very through flushing effort that consumed about 5 to 6 minutes she was taken on without birds being flushed. She spent the remainder of her time hunting hard. Betty recorded no other bird contact but ran an impressive hour that was quite eye catching.

*11A) FC Eshod's Revolution (Mason), GSP, h Ray Dohse*
*11B) FC Oakridge's Sport (Sport), GSP, h Jim West*

This pair of dogs ran under less than ideal conditions. The day was warming and the east wind was making scenting conditions poor at best. Mason, who has placed in this event in the past, ran a vcery impressive race. He searched the likely bird holding covers, used the wind to his best advantage, and was very attractive to watch. His race had everyone's attention. Sport was also hunting hard. His race was wider and required more operator input than his brace mate but also was fun to watch. Neither of these dogs pointed game and both finished the hour.

*12A) Eshod's Rosie o'Floin (Rosie), Irish Setter, h Ray Dohse*
*12B) FC/AFC JMA's Fire Tail Comet (Holly), GSP, h Jim West*

This was a shortened brace. Rosie was a handful and at 25 minutes her handler threw in the towel. Holly ran a hunting pattern that was nice but was not what the dogs or her handler wanted and was leashed at 40 minutes when she was unable to find game.

*Posted dogs:*
Top Dog of the day;  8B, FC jay hawk's Georgia Girl. 
Also posted; 11A FC Eshod's Revolution​


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 1, 2012)

Day 3

Day 3 began very warm, local weather stations reporting a temperature of 70 degrees at 6 AM.  Heavy storms had affected areas north of the Ames Plantation but had so far missed us.  Cloudy skies greeted us and there was a threat of rain in the afternoon.  Strong winds were in the forecast as a cold front was predicted to pass through the area.  Despite the warm temperatures, the cloudy skies prevented the temperature from feeling oppressive.  During the last brace of the day the temperature actually fell somewhat, as the front passed through and the skies cleared.

13A) NFC FC Cherrystone La  Reine de Pearls (Marie), Wiemaraner, h Greg Dixon
13B) Trinity’s Pop’n the Clutch (Poppi), English Setter, h Ray Dohse

This brace was away at 8 AM.  Both dogs had a very hard time getting going this morning.  As we reached the first road crossing both handlers elected to pick up their dogs.

14A) FC Old School Attitude (Bella), Pointer, h Greg Dixon
14B) FC Loknlode Black Bitty (Bitty), Pointer, h Ray Dohse

When released, this pair of well gaited pointers wasted no time getting to work.  Bella ran a very purposeful race.  Her pattern was wide, to the front, and very strong.  She hunted the covers well, applying herself to the objectives presented her.  At 42 minutes she was pointing into a known covey haunt with arresting style.  Her handler was unable to produce birds and she was taken on.  She finished the hour with the same snap that she had started with.  Bitty also put on a show.  She hunted the front with purpose and applied herself well.  She was unable to find birds but impressed everyone with her manner of going and her endurance.  Both of these dogs were posted for the day.

15A) FC Windtuck The Rowdy One JH (Rudy), Brittany, h Ben Garcia
15B) FC/AFC Early Times (Earl), Brittany, h Tom Tracy

The final morning brace brought two attractive Brittanys to the line.  Both dogs started well, going to the front and using the available cover well.  Rudy was seen very little after the breakaway and at 25 minutes his handler called for the tracker.  Earl settled into a moderate hunting pattern.  He seemed to not be on his game today and having not been able to connect with game his handler elected to pick up at 48 minutes

16A) Royalerun Sam Adams (Sam), GSP, h David King
16B) FC/AFC Bill’s Last Chance (Luke), English Setter, h Dave Pomfert

The skies had darkened considerably as we drove to the afternoon breakaway.  We had no sooner arrived at the parking area then the rain began to fall.  Rapidly moving heavy rain showers, followed by light rain, then more heavy rain was the story of this brace and most of the second brace.  This pair of competitors broke away well, taking the first line and following it for its entire length.   Here Luke took a wrong turn and was not seen again under judgment.  His handler called for the tracker at 25 minutes having not being seen by the judges for 21 minutes.  Sam stayed forward hunting at a moderate gun dog pace.  He was using the cover well.  At 32 minutes he was observed pointing into one of the numerous grassy strips.  Like had a covey well located.  A small covey was flushed.  Luke took a couple of steps to mark the flight of the birds but stopped on his own.  Sent on, he became more handy and at 48 minutes his handler called it quits.  

17A) FC/AFC Day Tripper (Tripper), English Setter, h Judith Hamilton
17B) Coffee’s Codorna (Ce-Ce), GSP, h David King

Released at 1:15, both dogs settled into a comfortable gun dog range.  Both had an easy handle and were pleasing to watch.  At about the 30 minute mark a cold front finally moved through and the rain stopped.  Tripper was very workman like in his application.  Ce-Ce was somewhat shorter than her brace mate but went to the cover and appeared to have purpose to her race.  At 48 minutes Ce-Ce was pointing into a strip of grasses.  Her handler was unable to flush and relocation proved unsuccessful.  Tripper pointed at 59 minutes with good style.  This also proved to be a non-productive.  Both dogs finished the hour with no further game contact.

18A) FC Remek Rozalia’s Red Moon (Rose), Vizsla, h Jerry Jordan
18B) FC/ AFC Erbes Fire Skeeter (Skeeter), GSP, h Bob Erbe

The final brace of the day featured two very attractive representatives of their respective breeds.  Well gaited and easy to watch this pair went to work from the opening whistle.  The front that had passed through during the previous brace had the birds moving to feeding areas.  At 5 minutes both dogs stood intensely pointing into a patch of heavy grassed.  Rose’s handler went into the cover to flush for the pair.  A good sized covey was flushed and both dogs displayed polished manners.  Skeeter was found pointing near the cemetery with very nice style.  Rose took advantage of the find to display her good manners and high style by backing her brace mate.  An extensive flushing effort ensued but the birds were not home today.  Taken on both dogs hunted the tree lines and grassy patches with determination.  As the hour progressed the toll that these grounds extracts began it have its effects.  At 57 minutes, Rose was found pointing into a briar patch.  A nice sized covey was flushed in front of the intense dog.  Good manners were again on display and she was sent on.  Both dogs would finish the hour.

Posted Dogs;
Top day dog, 14A, FC Old School Attitude
14B, FC Loknlode Black Bitty


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 1, 2012)

It surprises me that a dog with 2 finds and a back didn't get posted while two dogs with no bird work did.  The last brace must not have ran very well even though they had birds.  It sounds like both dogs began to slow as the hour ended.  From the looks of it the judges are looking for bigger running dogs.


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 1, 2012)

I think they are looking at run more than bird work... Sam is not running as hard as he can, and they did not mention a real nice find that he had either. Sara called me last evening and said he had a great find early on, and held steady thru the flush but got excited and chased on the second find. I think we are going to have to look at the synopsis for our dogs and then listen to our trainers to know how the day progressed for our dogs 

My personal opinion is that the run is important, but the bird finds, specially on wild birds, should be equally as important... 

But it's all a part of the game and the judges opinions are what we are seeing 

Julia


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 1, 2012)

Are the dogs supposed to go into the "heavy cover"?


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 1, 2012)

Since this is a free for all trial, the race is just as important as the bird work at this stage.  And Im glad the judges are looking at it like that because it takes away some of the luck, or non luck of the draw.  If a dog runs awesome and handles well, hunts where is supposed too, and doesn't find a bird because its 80 degrees out, windy, and the birds are holed up way in the woods, then it doesn't penalize the dog too much.  But, at the end of the day, if a dog makes the call back, it HAS to produce a bird with style and intensity.  I believe as the trial progresses there will be dogs with great runs who produce birds.  If they end up with 6 or 7 dogs with bird work that run really well, a dog without bird work is going to have a tough time making the call back unless it had an incredible race.  There has only been 36 dogs on the ground so far with 90 to go.  There are a lot of really nice dogs who have yet to run, and rest assured, they will put down good ground races.  I wouldn't be too comfortable if my dog was posted without bird work at this point.  As the song says,  "We have a long way to go"!  ;-)


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 1, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Are the dogs supposed to go into the "heavy cover"?



Yes and no.  Its OK for a dog to dig into heavy cover on occasion, but if a dog digs in too much and doesn't cover ground, thats not good.  In a trial like this there is cover that "should" hold birds and cover that "shouldn't" hold birds.  The judges are looking for a dog who goes like heck from cover to cover, and hits the downwind edges fast in between.  They are looking for a dog to hit cover, hunt it, and move on.  If a dog digs into cover and gets hung up trying to produce a bird where there isn't one, the judges won't like it.  Wild bird trials are a lot different then released bird trials.  In released bird trials sometimes the birds are not where they are "supposed" to be (ie, in the middle of a field in the middle of the afternoon).  In wild bird trials, the birds are in wild bird cover, and a dog better know what that cover looks like.


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 1, 2012)

Just got a text from Sara.... Annie got around strong, but no birds (lots of dogs with that problem) ... so now I gotta wait on synopsis. I am pleased wth her run. More news to come!


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 1, 2012)

Good Luck!  Im crossing my fingers for you.  Let us know as soon as you here something!!!!

This one won't be over till its over.  Not sure about the other breeds, but a lot of the heavy hitters in the Brit world don't run till the last 2 1/2 days.  My dogs bracemate is really nice and was the RU NDGC this year.  The 2009 NGDC/NAGDC runs the same day as well.


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi JJ 

It's anyone's game right now for sure!! This is starting to look like a real nail biter to the very end! 

Julia


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 1, 2012)

I bet the judges know exactly who's who right now.  The nice thing for them is so far it sounds like the dogs are doing a lot of work for the judges.  I just hope our dogs make it a little tougher on them.  Haha


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 1, 2012)

Its getting pretty clear what trainer the judges are liking, at least up to this point... 

Check the dogs of the day 

Julia


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 1, 2012)

I can't say for sure since I'm not there, but from what I've seen on the field trial database sight, it doesn't seem to be a fluke his dogs have been posted.  Seems they have placed in some pretty darn big trials.  Just because there posted though doesn't mean they will make the call back.  The board is starting to get some dogs with good races and bird work.  Still a long way to go and not even half done yet.


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi JJ  

I agree. This is a difficult trial and thankfully these pros have spent the time it takes to get their dogs accustomed to working on wild birds. 

Today's synopsis addresses the issues of wild birds and be sure to look at Brace 21 along with the others ... Annie did a good job!

Julia


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 2, 2012)

Day 4

Day 4 dawned with temperatures in the lower 50’s, clear skies and little or no wind.  As the day progressed the wind did increase as did the temperature.  A forecast high of 70 degrees had everyone thinking this would be a hot day for the dogs and water bottles were on every scout and handler’s horse.

I would like to add a little comment or two about this trial.  All birds at this event are wild or pre-released.  Releases are done early enough in the year such that they have become acclimated to the wild.  This is not a throw down (planted) bird trial!  Dogs that get birds pointed here are experienced enough that they have learned where birds naturally go to avoid the heat, the cold, rain, or predators (even humans on horseback).  Past radio telemetry studies on these birds have shown that they have learned that they can avoid dogs and people bothering them by walking off into deeper cover.  The noise of a large gallery of horses and loud handlers is likely to cause these birds to move to safety.  A dog / handler team must work together to get these birds handled.  It is strongly believed by your humble reporter that many of the non-productive that we have seen are caused by the birds that had originally caused the scent that the dog pointed, to have moved off.   Several occasions where a dog ends up with a non-productive, people have seen birds on the ground in the area of the non-productive or ridden up by the gallery after the dog has been taken on.  Wild bird trials show a level of training and development that is not able to be obtained by running the dog only on the pin raised birds that most week-end events are run on.  The professional trainers that have come to this event normally spend their summers exposing their dogs to wild birds so as help the dogs develop into great bird dogs.  Due to the nature of this trial and the fact that weather conditions are a big variable in this event, the unique format of this two series trial was developed.  It takes a special kind of dog to excel at this level.   

19A) NFC FC Erbebhoe SNS Boogie Woogie Bo (Bo), Wiemaraner, h Diane Vater
19B) NGDC FC/AFC Burr Oak’s Old Number Seven (Jack), Vizsla, h Brian Gingrich

The first brace of the morning began at 7:55 AM after some announcements and safety messages from Chairman Blackman.  The skies were cloudless and there was no wind to speak of.  Jack never seemed to get with the program and after several attempts by his handler to encourage him, he was up at the second road crossing at 28 minutes.  Bo had his running shoes on and made several nice moves.  Occasionally he was confused by the numerous lines this course provides for a dog and his scout was kept busy assisting in bringing him forward.  This big gray dog gave it his all for 60 minutes.  He reached out to the edges of cover and looked impressive doing so.  His effort was for naught as he would not get any game pointed.

20A) Grau Geist Hidden In Plain Sight (Seek), Wiemaraner, h Diane Vater
20B) FC/AFC Burr Oak’s Quarterback (Rex), Vizsla, h Brian Gingrich

This pair of dogs broke away like they had a purpose.  Both dogs were fast on their feet and very attractive to watch.  Rex had a well-directed pattern that led him to numerous likely bird haunts.  As we were passing to the left of a big field of bi-color and grasses, his scout called point at 18 minutes.  Rex stood with good style along the edge of the cover on a bush hogged path.  A through flushing attempt and a relocation proved fruitless and he was taken on.  He continued his tour of the country and was again pointing at 47 minutes.  He was in the bottom of a big draw, in the same place that a dog pointed a running covey on the first day.  Again his handler could not produce birds.  Rex was asked to relocate and he carefully worked his way up the bank of the draw and again pointed on the top of the hill.  Once more no birds were produced.  Taken on he had only gone about 75 yards when he again pointed into the same line of cover.  This would be his third non-productive and his day was ended.  Seek ran a powerful race that caused him to be rather f=difficult to follow.  He made several good casts that caught everyone’s eye.  He was last seen by this reporter at about 40 minutes going away in the next field to the left.  He was not seen again under judgment and his handler asked for the tracker at the 60 minute mark.

21A) FC/AFC Just Wait Bess (Bess), Pointer, h Tracy Haines
21B) FC Ana von Heidbrink (Annie), GSP, h David King

The temperature had risen to near 65 degrees as this brace was released.  The breeze had picked up a  bit but was still very light and out of the north-east.  Both dogs took off and were running with purpose.  Both dogs hunted forward and covered ground with eye appealing gaits.  As we crossed he Ames road, just 50 yards from the crossing, Bess was found on point with Annie backing nicely.  A brief flushing effort produced nothing and the relocation was fruitless.  Taken on this pair again scoured the country in their quest for birds.  Bess again was pointing at 47 minutes and again Annie backed her stand very nicely.  Again relocation was needed, Bess moved forward with her head high and her tail going higher with each step she took.  She was unable to pin point the covey and was taken on.  Just after the final road crossing Bess’s scout called point for her along a strip of trees, grasses and weeds.  Once more nothing was home.  Both of these dogs ran a good race and hunted the likely objectives, they were just not able to get these elusive birds pointed.

22A) FC/AFC WFK Hilted Marshside Margarita (Sister), GSP, h Dave Walker
22B) FC/AFC Eshod’s Arkansas Lady (Lady), GSP, h Ray Dohse

Released at 1:15 PM under blue skies, with continued rising temperatures, and a light south-west wind, this pair was quickly to the front.  Sister ran a comfortable gun dog race. She hunted hard and tried her best to find birds.  At 48 minutes she established point, facing into a grassy line.  She looked good and everyone was thinking she had game pinpointed.  Despite a good flushing effort, the streak of dogs being fooled continued.  Lady ran a strong, forward race that was fast and attractive to watch, being very well gaited she seemed to float over the ground.  She applied herself well to the objectives.  She pointed with very good style at 44 minutes.  A large covey was flushed right where she said they were.  Her manners were above question.  Both dogs were able to finish the hour well despite the warm conditions.  

23A) FC/AFC Palm Glades Lee’s Madeline (Maddie), GSP, h Dave Walker
23B) FC Sinbad’s Lil Swami (Genie), Pointer, h Ray Dohse

Genie had a short day.  She did not seem right today and her handler elected to pick up at 35 minutes.  Maddie is a well gaited GSP that covered the ground well.  She used the objectives to their best advantage.  At 35 minutes she was found standing with great style.  This turned out to be another non-productive.  She spent the rest of her time touring the country but was unable to find game on this day.


24A) FC/AFC Tommy’s Dixie Chick (Dixie), Vizsla, h Jerry Jordon
24B) Cedar Creek Ginger snap (Ginger), Irish Setter, h Ed Liermann

The final brace of the day was released at 3:30.  The breeze had continued to increase which made the day feel somewhat cooler.  Dixie hunted hard, displaying a good gun dog pattern.  She is well gaited and seemed to remain consistent in her race throughout her hour.  Her well-directed hunt lead to her being found pointing at 55 minutes.  She stood her find with class and style.  Her handler walked in front of her and a large covey of birds exploded from the grass.  Taken on she finished the hour as she had started it.  Ginger was very good at holding an edge.  Her manner on the ground was somewhat further ranging that her brace mate.  She was able to stay to the front through all the turns and twists on this course.  Despite the quality of her application she was unable to find birds.  She did not let down and finished the hour with as much gusto as when she had started.

Posted Dogs;
Day Dog – 22B) FC/AFC Eshod’s Arkansas Lady, h ray Dohse
Posted – 24A) FC/AFC Tommy’s Dixie Chick, h Jerry Jordon


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 2, 2012)

So, 6 dogs on the board and 3 with birds.  78 dogs to go.  I'd be willing to bet its gonna take bird work to make the call back.  There's just too many dogs to base it off run only.


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 2, 2012)

Forgive the bad picture... but this is Annie's brace... Annie is backing in the most unladylike stance I have seen...lol.  She is like her mother, wherever her feet are when she stops, that's just where they are!

But both dogs doing the job!


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice picture and back.  The pointer doesn't look too confident or stylish.  I wonder how long they had been flushing for?


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 2, 2012)

No telling and no birds were produced either time...  You need to talk with your trainer.... weather supposed to get real bad up there and even the FB forum for this trial is getting posts from guys who are saying to watch out. REALLY bad stuff thru Huntsville not long ago...

Julia


----------



## Jim P (Mar 2, 2012)

Annie has a nice back, just a couple of feet closer and she would have had the pointer backing her.


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 3, 2012)

Day 5


Friday, the fifth day of this championship was to be a short day.  Weather forecasts for the area warned of strong storms with high winds, hail, and possible tornados in the afternoon.  After careful consideration the afternoon running was cancelled.  The forecasts proved correct with a series of strong storms passing the area.  Periods of heavy rain lasted until the cool front moved through.  The scheduled afternoon dogs will run Saturday morning.

The morning felt very muggy.  The temperature at 7 AM was 70 degrees under mostly cloudy skies.  There was a moderate south-west wind.  Air was heavy giving everyone the feeling that storms could very well happen at about any time.  The gallery members were wearing or carrying rain gear as most were sure that rain gear would be needed before the morning braces were done.  Throughout the morning temperatures rose somewhat and breaks in the clouds caused the “feel like” temperature to be uncomfortable.  It seemed to your reporter that the warm temperatures did not affect the dogs on the ground as much as one might have expected.  Their performances were a tribute to the conditioning and God given talent that these dogs displayed.

25A) Burr Oak’s Kick Em Up Jake (Jake), Vizsla, h Brian Gingrich
25B) 2xNAFC FC/AFC Chukarhill Rimrock Ridge (Ridge), English Setter, Cynthia Findley

Released at 8 AM, both dogs went to the front and were displaying good ground speed.  Jake took advantage of the edges and lines, displaying a gun dog race that at times was very good.  He did not point game but did score a natural back of his brace mate.  He slowed somewhat in the final minutes but not enough to distract from his effort.  Ridge is a heavily mark dog that at times is difficult to see when he is in the cover but well worth looking for.  He was fast and well gaited, appearing to float as he ran the edges.  Ridge was not afraid to go into the cover, and many times he chose the harder path, looking for game in the heavy grasses and woods.  His search took him to places on the course that other dogs have not reached.  At 30 minutes, near the third road crossing, Ridge was found on point,  at the end of a wide strip of tall, heavy grasses, with his brace mate honoring.  He looked very confident that the birds were right in front of him.  His handler was unable to flush game, he was asked to relocate and was unable to pin the birds.  Taken on, Ridge continued his tour of the planation, going to all the right places.  He was strong to the finish but would finish without game.

26A) Backwood’s Oh Yeah (Earl), GSP, h Greg Dixon
26B) Trinity-Eshod’s Streak (Streak), English Setter, h Ray Dohse

Earl was lost shortly after the break away.  His handler asked for the tracker at 20 minutes.  Streak put in a powerful hour.  He is a well gaited Setter, very easy to watch.  He ran hard and used the edges to his best advantage.  He was mainly forward, only getting lateral because of the twists and turns that this course takes.  He finished with gas in the tank but would not record any finds.

27A) GCH DC AFC Bitteroots Nicholaus Cazador CDX GN RAE2 MH CGC (Nick), Vizsla, h Roger Poole
27B) Eshod’s Uprising (Ryder), GSP, h Ray Dohse

Nick was a scratch and Ryder ran alone.  Ryder disappeared to the front at break away not to return.  His handler asked for the tracker at 20 minutes.


----------



## BirdNut (Mar 3, 2012)

Just breezing through the weather portion of each day, its not too favorable for a trial.  I don't like to run dogs when it gets up that hot.

Do they run the same course day after day?


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 3, 2012)

And that's what separates the men from the boys.  Haha.  The dogs that are in shape and great athletes will have no problem with the heat.  There are two continues courses, a morning course and an afternoon course.  No section of the plantation will be covered twice in the same day......  EDIT.....  I just realized how that came across.  What I ment was that hot weather will often separate the good dogs from the great dogs.  It takes a lot for a dog to run full out for an hour, especially when it gets hot.  The great athletes will start to shine when it gets hot...


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 5, 2012)

Day 6 Synopsis


The storms that the area received had left the area during the night and today dawned with clear skies.  The temperature which has been much warmer than normal returned to more seasonally normal.  Winds were very light if any at all.  Early morning temperatures were in the mid-thirties with the high expected to reach only about 56.  As the day progressed the wind picked up to 10 to 15 MPH in the afternoon.  This day was some of the best conditions for bird hunting than we have experienced to this point of the trial.

Often times, people that play the field trial game forget the roots of our sport.  Field trial began as a method of determining the best bird dogs for breeding to help to assure the continuation of quality bird dogs.  Many of the qualities that are valued in a good bird dog are evaluated in a field trial.  Traits such as hunting style (application), bird finding ability, gait, willingness to hunt with you, and endurance are evaluated.  60 minute stakes, such as this one, are an especially good evaluation of a dog’s endurance but also give judges a better look at the dog’s strong points and also those that are not so strong.   The grounds at the Ames Plantation were developed to showcase the qualities that a hunter would value in a top flight bird dog.  The courses are laid out in a logical manner but they also present challenges.  The courses are not easy by any definition.  A dog that “takes the bit in his teeth” and is not a true partner in the hunt can be easily lost to judgment.  This is not to say any of the dogs that have been lost to judgment are bad dogs just that they might have had a bad day (we all do).  An hour is a long time to be under judgment.  A dogs strengths will come out during the brace as will weaknesses that are not as easy to evaluate in shorter brace times.  Each of the posted dogs and some that did not make the board have demonstrated that they are sound dogs that are fine examples of their breeds.

28A) Erbe’s Fire Powder (Powder), GSP, h Jim West
28B) NGDC DC AFC Up N’ Adams Super Sioux CDX MH (Sioux), GSP, h Dave Walker

This pair of GSPs began the day, released at 8 AM sharp.  Neither dog had their head in the game today.  After the first field both handlers picked up their dogs at 11 minutes, at the first road crossing.

29A) FC Brillows Big Wild Western (Wiley), GWP, h Jim West
29B) FC AFC Dakota Luke (Luke), Brittany, h Dick Mantler

Both dogs broke away strongly, going to the edge and following it to the next field.  Luke brought on line across the front and was found pointing at 3 minutes.  He looked good as we approached, but evidently lost the scent cone and moved up on his own.  This relocation was too much for the small group of birds the cover contained and they flushed back into Luke’s face.  This proved too great of a temptation and Luke’s day was done.  Wiley is a young dog just passed two years old.  He spent the hour running hard, making numerous showy casts.  He seemed to rarely choose the easy footing when there was better cover available.  He spent much of his time not on the edge but 10 to 20 yards inside the dense cover.  Despite the more difficult path he showed much power and drive in his application.  He spent the hour running hard and did not let up through-out the time allotted him.  At 55 minutes he was out of pocket and did not return under judgment.  This is a young dog, just turned two years old, legacy is yet to be written and his future is very bright.

30A) FC Wolf River’s Winning Ticket (Cash), Brittany, h Al Garrow
30B) FC AFC Spector (Spector), English Setter, h Dave Pomfret

The gallery had grown to about 50 people as the final brace of the morning was released.  Spector made a wrong turn early and was not returned to judgment.  His handler was given tha tracker at about 20 minutes.  Cash did an excellent job of filling up the country.  His race was forward, his gait smooth, and his application was excellent.  He seemed to be able to find the correct side of every objective he was presented.  He responded to his handler well, needing very little scouting.  Impressive as his hour was he was unable to get any birds pointed.  His hard charging effort lasted for the entire 60 minutes.

31A) FC Broad Runs Tornado at Wind Dance JH (Tori), Vizsla, h Jamie Fountain
31B) FC/AFC I’m Maddie (Maddie), GSP, h Jim West

Conditions were cool, and breezy but very good conditions for the first brace of the afternoon.  Both dogs began by racing to the front, displaying pleasing patterns.  Shortly after the first road crossing, Maddie was found pointing into an edge of grassy cover and trees.  This would ultimately be scored as a non-productive after a good flushing attempt and relocation.  Only about 150 yards from where Maddie had pointed, Tori also established point.  Again the handler was unable to flush and he took her on.  Both dogs continued on at a good pace, Maddie the more forward of the two.  Maddie again established point at 58 minutes with Tori coming in and backing nicely.  Unable to flush the birds, Maddie was asked to relocate and Tori was taken on.  This brace ended with the score, birds three, dogs zero.

32A) NAFC DC AFC Ariel’s Justa Gotta Go Now (Louie), GWP, h Jim West
32B) FC Stoney Hill Mr. Dixon (Dixon), GSP, h Jamie Fountain

Released at 2: oo PM, Dixon raced quickly to the front.  Louie seemed somewhat confused in the opening minutes.  At 5 minutes, Louie was credited with a good find to the left of the trail.  As the gallery approached several birds lifted and his handler was able to flush the remainder of the large covey.  This seemed to turn the key for him as he was very strong on the ground for the remained of his time.  At 6 minutes, Dixon pointed nicely but no birds could be produced and he was taken on.  Both dogs at this point were very powerful on the ground and impressed with their application.  At 30 minutes point was called for Dixon with his scout reporting that a bird had left as he approached.  His handler decided to try to flush and was able to produce a bird over the stylish Vizsla.  Both dogs finished the hour strongly.  

33A) FC Suka Smooth (Jenny), Pointer, h Steve Bailey
33B) FC/AFC Ricochet’s Lightning Feather (Curlew), GSP, h Rebecca Jacobs

It was a little cooler, a bit breezier, and the shadows were growing longer as this brace was released.  Jenny had her running shoes on today.  This fine Colorado dog was not used to this much cover but showed often enough early to define her race.  At twenty minutes As looking for his charge, Jenny’s handler rode up a nice covey of birds.  Jenney was in and out for most of her time.  At 42 minutes her handler asked for the tracker and within minutes she had returned.  Curlew started very well, applying herself well to the cover.  She was found pointing, with good style at 34 minutes.  Unable to flush birds her handler took her on.  Curlew is a veteran campaigner and slowed some in the later portions of the brace.  At 48 minutes her handler threw in the towel.

On the seventh day the field trailers rested.  Running will resume on Monday morning.

Posted dogs
Saturday morning a dog was added to the board.
Friday top dog: 26B) Streak, h Ray Dohse

Saturday top dog: 32A) Louie, h Jim West
Also posted: 32B) Dixon, h Jamie Fountain


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 5, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> And that's what separates the men from the boys.  Haha.  The dogs that are in shape and great athletes will have no problem with the heat.  There are two continues courses, a morning course and an afternoon course.  No section of the plantation will be covered twice in the same day......  EDIT.....  I just realized how that came across.  What I ment was that hot weather will often separate the good dogs from the great dogs.  It takes a lot for a dog to run full out for an hour, especially when it gets hot.  The great athletes will start to shine when it gets hot...




How far are these dogs running in one hour?  How long is the course?


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 5, 2012)

Heres the tally so far.  9 dogs posted, 5 with birds.  1 brit, 1 Vizsla, 1 GWP, 1 Setter, 2 ESs, and 3 GSPs.  Dogs with birds, 1 Brit, 1 Vizsla, 1 GWP, 2 GSPs.  Ray Dohse is kicking tail with 4 dogs posted, but only 1 with birds.  Today is the last big day of GSPs running, and tomorrow starts the big push of Brits.  After today, there are only 7 GSPs to run, 21 brits, 7 EP's, 1 GWP, 2 Gorden Setters, 4 Vizslas, 1 Irish Setter, 1 ES, and 2 Weims.  There is some real heavy hitters in the brit world comming to the line the next couple days.  Peter Gun (NGDC/NAGDC) runs Thursday (hes a Georgia dog), BJ Betty (NGDC RU) runs Friday, Fosters Buddy (NAGDC) runs Friday, and there are a couple more heavy hitters including a 2X AA NFC RU brit.  Ben Lorenson has yet to put a dog on the ground and he is a great Brit Pro.  Don't forget, a maximum of 12 dogs will make the call back to run Sunday.  Depending on what happens this week, it looks like its going to take bird work to make the call back, or one HECK of a great run without birds.


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 5, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> How far are these dogs running in one hour?  How long is the course?



The course is based off time more so then length.  Its a 1 hour course.  Without bird work, the faster dogs will probably cover 10-12 miles.  Bird work obviously slows things down a bit since the dogs are stopped.  They set up a course based on the type of dogs running.  A Gun Dog course will typically be a little shorter then a 1 hour All Age course.  All Age dogs are typically faster and run bigger.  Im sure there is a pretty big variation in ground coverage at this trial since some of the dogs entered are more suited to walking trials, and some are more suited to All Age then Gun Dog.


----------



## BirdNut (Mar 5, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> And that's what separates the men from the boys.  Haha.  The dogs that are in shape and great athletes will have no problem with the heat.  There are two continues courses, a morning course and an afternoon course.  No section of the plantation will be covered twice in the same day......  EDIT.....  I just realized how that came across.  What I ment was that hot weather will often separate the good dogs from the great dogs.  It takes a lot for a dog to run full out for an hour, especially when it gets hot.  The great athletes will start to shine when it gets hot...



I am glad you went back to edit LOL.

1 hour is not a lot of time.  I know most of us usually hunt our own dogs as a brace probably 3-4 hours at a time.  Personally, I used to run 3 dogs at a time sometimes, but more often than not, usually had 2 dogs out, one put up.  The best hunters would spend more time out of the box than the others.  I used to like the combination of my Britt and a Pointer, so the poor Britt might hunt more than 6 hours in one day.

A couple of the pointers I had were usually just getting warmed up at the 1 hour mark...

Its a shame the weather isn't more favorable for a trial.  It seems like bird contact is few and far between.  I don't envy the judges in trying to select the best dogs.  Its hard to judge a dog when there is no bird contact-at that point it might as well be greyhounds.

I don't run when its hot because of snakes mainly.


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 5, 2012)

FC Royalerun All Bets Are Off and DC-NGDC Doublerun Cole Bier run today I think... and Royalerun Back in the Saddle (brother/littermate to my Sam) should run today....  Bets and Cole are big running  and powerful competitors... It will be interesting to see how they do in this trial...

And then soon will be JJ's Brittany!

Julia


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 5, 2012)

BirdNut said:


> I am glad you went back to edit LOL.
> 
> 1 hour is not a lot of time.  I know most of us usually hunt our own dogs as a brace probably 3-4 hours at a time.  Personally, I used to run 3 dogs at a time sometimes, but more often than not, usually had 2 dogs out, one put up.  The best hunters would spend more time out of the box than the others.  I used to like the combination of my Britt and a Pointer, so the poor Britt might hunt more than 6 hours in one day.
> 
> ...




Yeah with the lack of bird work sounds more like dog racing then bird hunting.  I usually have my dogs on the ground for 3-4 hours in the morning and sometimes another 3 hours in the afternoon.


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 5, 2012)

Birdnut.. Your right, its not a lot.  But the speed at which they run is very fast.  More like an hour sprint, then a 3 or 4 hour hunt.  My dog usually "hunts" at about 5-6 MPH on the garmin GPS.  Her trial speed is twice that fast for 1 hour.  Ive seen her as high as 13 MPH average in the prairies and I think she had more in the tank.

I don't think its so much a lack of bird work rather then a lack of birds staying around.  Dogs are getting a lot of non-productives and Ive heard that people are seeing birds flush on occasion before the handlers can get to the dog.  These birds have been ran on nearly every day since the second week of February.  They are probably nervous as heck right now.  With the warmer weather and the nasty weather not helping scenting conditions, in order for a dog to keep the birds around they need to point from a long way away, or pin the birds to keep them around.  The Am Field dogs had a lot more bird work, but I also heard they released 500 birds a couple weeks prior to the trial.  That would make a HUGE difference.  But dogs are finding birds.  Some are handling them well, and some not so well.  Its a tough trial and gonna take a heck of a dog to make the call back, let alone place.


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 5, 2012)

Keep in mind that there are NO planted birds at this trial. And the birds are getting heavy traffic with braces daily, so they are not easy to find. And these dogs have to have big runs too. They are not like foot hunting dogs that have a closer range... all these things make the course and the competition (over 100 Field Champions and not just one breed) very tough.

Even though my 2 dogs are not going to place... I was very proud that they had birds... this is a competition that got their feet wet for next year 





Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah with the lack of bird work sounds more like dog racing then bird hunting.  I usually have my dogs on the ground for 3-4 hours in the morning and sometimes another 3 hours in the afternoon.


----------



## BirdNut (Mar 5, 2012)

JuliaH said:


> Keep in mind that there are NO planted birds at this trial. And the birds are getting heavy traffic with braces daily, so they are not easy to find. And these dogs have to have big runs too. They are not like foot hunting dogs that have a closer range... all these things make the course and the competition (over 100 Field Champions and not just one breed) very tough.
> 
> Even though my 2 dogs are not going to place... I was very proud that they had birds... this is a competition that got their feet wet for next year



Ms. Julia this was the point of my earlier question.  I was trying to think of reasons for the lack of bird contact as written in the synopses.
1.  Running the same course will drive the birds to heavier cover.
2.  Heat will drive the birds into the woods and swamps, places where from what I gather most trials don't like to see the dogs go because they can't "show" there.
3.  Constant running of the same birds will break up the coveys, maybe making it harder for big-running "covey dogs" to find birds, and make bird finds of only a couple birds, plus induce the bird to flush wild before handler/judges and the thundering gallery ride up.

#3 is worth a little discussion-do you want a big running dog on spooky birds, or a closer working dog that might handle them better?  Ultimately, I would personally want the dog that has the most finds, in the most conditions.  Don't take this wrong, as I think field trials are a great sport and do a lot for the furtherance of bird dogs, but trials a little perverse in their nature as they are a man-made contrivance of nature.  What I mean by this is the judges might like to see the race etc. over bird finds.  If a dog is not exhibiting the race, he may be taken up in his brace, however if that dog was allowed to "plod along" (and I am being facetious), he may find more birds in the hour than the dog whom everyone is watching burning up the skyline.

I think the National Championship run a few weeks before which is mostly Pointers and a few setters is a 3-hour heat.  A quick scan of the brace by brace synopsis there weather was more favorable, ranging from high 20's to 50's, with only a couple braces at 62 degrees.  It also seemed the humidity was pretty decent for scenting conditions.  In the first brace there were 5-6 finds between the dogs,a couple unproductives, and some rabbits (!).  The 4th brace had an incredible  10 finds between the 2 dogs.

I cannot remember which year it was, but there was a single dog that had 8 finds in the 3 hour run.

As you go down through the 17 braces at the National, it seems the number of finds decreases, at least this year.

At any rate, its good reading, and please keep posting.  And best of luck to you and JJ!  I hope you all tie for first, but if I was judging, a Brittany would get the nod over the GSP


----------



## Jim P (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm no field trialer, but I'm sure the judges know if a dog is just running or hunting while they are going full blast. A person has to be proud just getting there dog in this trial.


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 5, 2012)

To birdnut:

On #1 I agree!  Those birds get wise to the horses, dogs, etc. in my opinion.

On #2 True... and I know that Sam has gotten 'lost' at trials before, only to be found on point in deep cover...but those do not produce wins for him because the judges can't see what he is doing.... handlers either until he is found. So that can be a problem. 


On #3 Well, I like a dog that can do both   Too many finds and they never get to see the dog run, which is important in trials. No birds and big runs get the same problem in reverse... see the run but no bird work... both lose. For instance, Sam is faster than Annie by a lot, and when he wins he has really shown off well, but Annie is steady, flashy and almost push-button and never gets lost. 
To me, the reason field trials are hard is because it takes both to get the job done. Annie finished her FC here in the south, and would not place as well out west. Sam will be good out in the wide open spaces and big trials of the west with planted birds or wild birds... doesn't matter to him 

Might just happen this time!  JJ's little Brit still has to run  and the end of the trial might just be a lucky draw this year! It sure makes the suspense bigger!


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 5, 2012)

They do... and this is a really tough trial!  




Jim P said:


> I'm no field trialer, but I'm sure the judges know if a dog is just running or hunting while they are going full blast. A person has to be proud just getting there dog in this trial.


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 5, 2012)

One thing to keep in mind in watching the info on this trial is that these big running field trialer dogs can be made into wonderful personal hunting dogs... maybe some work to do to shorten their range for a foot hunter but they are real good dogs.

While range can be shortened for us to have fun hunting, it cannot effectively be lengthened for trials... We are getting a good picture with these synopses of what it takes to actually go out there and have good runs, get bird work (we hope) and maybe even place or win.... but the same dog that can field trial, once we are ready to slow down with a finished dog and just have some fun, can turn into a valuable hunting companion 

Julia


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 5, 2012)

Btw..  There is a pretty good discussion on gundog right now discussing if this is really a wild bird trial.  Sounds like its more of a "liberated" bird trial and birds were released prior to the AF nationals but not prior to the AKC nationals.  That would explain why the AF dogs had a lot more bird work.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 5, 2012)

There is a big difference between wild birds and "liberated" pen birds that have been in the "wild" for 2 weeks.  I saw first hand last year that released birds would survive for a while on our lease.  However, there was no doubt when you pointed a covey whether they were wild or released, even after a few weeks.  Reading up on this trial once again in my mind reinforces the disparity between hunting and field trials.  

Anyway, regardless of what I think I wish both of you and your dogs luck in this event!  JJ your dog is coming up soon right?


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't think this is pen raised birds that have been liberated for a couple weeks...

There are a lot of discussions, and I cannot enter into discussions where the conversation pulls apart what is being attempted. This is the first year that Ames Plantation has even allowed AKC to hold the National Trial there.... a lot of work has been done to make this work.

Here is a link from Ames. 

http://www.amesplantation.org/forestry/wildlife/quail-research.asp

From AKC:  *The trial will be one non-retrieving Championship stake consisting of two series and will run on wild quail.  Each series will be one hour in length and six braces will run per day – three in the morning and three in the afternoon.*

I do know from folks at the trial that there is no 4-wheeler or horseman with birds, releasing them for upcoming braces. This plantation has spent years studying quail and holding trials... now we who compete in AKC events have been allowed to hold a major trial there.

Julia


----------



## TailCrackin (Mar 5, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Birdnut.. Your right, its not a lot.  But the speed at which they run is very fast.  More like an hour sprint, then a 3 or 4 hour hunt.  My dog usually "hunts" at about 5-6 MPH on the garmin GPS.  Her trial speed is twice that fast for 1 hour.  Ive seen her as high as 13 MPH average in the prairies and I think she had more in the tank.
> 
> I don't think its so much a lack of bird work rather then a lack of birds staying around.  Dogs are getting a lot of non-productives and Ive heard that people are seeing birds flush on occasion before the handlers can get to the dog.  These birds have been ran on nearly every day since the second week of February.  They are probably nervous as heck right now.  With the warmer weather and the nasty weather not helping scenting conditions, in order for a dog to keep the birds around they need to point from a long way away, or pin the birds to keep them around.  The Am Field dogs had a lot more bird work, but I also heard they released 500 birds a couple weeks prior to the trial.  That would make a HUGE difference.  But dogs are finding birds.  Some are handling them well, and some not so well.  Its a tough trial and gonna take a heck of a dog to make the call back, let alone place.



dadgum...13 mph is flat out sprinting!!!

How long did the brittany hold that pace...on a half hour workout out west???


----------



## BirdNut (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, I echo Jim P in that it is a great honor and a privilege for you all to be there, and I wish you all the best of luck!

I think certainly the weather you all are experiencing is having a definite impact.  And I think in another post you mentioned there are 100+ dogs being run.  I commend the judges who will be in the saddle for every one of those braces-they ought to get an endurance award of some type!

I used to keep up a lot with what was going on at Ames, and they had a turning point a few years back where they went from liberated back to wild quail trials.  I can't comment on whether there are liberated, wild, or pre-released birds there now, not being a first hand witness.  Its a great honor to be on this historic piece of ground and I wish both of you success!


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 5, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> There is a big difference between wild birds and "liberated" pen birds that have been in the "wild" for 2 weeks.  I saw first hand last year that released birds would survive for a while on our lease.  However, there was no doubt when you pointed a covey whether they were wild or released, even after a few weeks.  Reading up on this trial once again in my mind reinforces the disparity between hunting and field trials.
> 
> Anyway, regardless of what I think I wish both of you and your dogs luck in this event!  JJ your dog is coming up soon right?



There is no difference between trial dogs and hunting dogs.  There may be a difference in training, but that's it.  I can also say that liberated birds become very wild when they are mixed in with wild birds or liberated birds that become wild.



TailCrackin said:


> dadgum...13 mph is flat out
> sprinting!!!
> 
> How long did the brittany hold that pace...on a half hour workout out west???



That was about one hour.  And I rounded up. If I remember it was about 12.5 mph, and that was the highest I have seen.  But, you have to remember that these dogs get roaded 
a lot and the trainers keep them in great shape.  My trainer usually roads for 1 hr at a time at about 10 mph.


----------



## TailCrackin (Mar 5, 2012)

impressive


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 5, 2012)

FC RoyaleRun All Bets Are Off is my Sam's mother and she made Dog of the Day today! Sammy didn't make any placements so this has to be the next best thing  I just talked with our trainer and I am going to work really hard to go up for a short visit and get to see her run again 

DC-NGDC Doublerun Cole Bier had a great run too. Did not get called back but that's the game...  And a littermate of Sam's (Troooper) also ran today. I can hardly wait to see the synopsis tomorrow!

Pictured is Bets and Cole! Bets on left and Cole pictured at the beginning of the GSPCA Nationals at the start.


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 6, 2012)

TailCrackin said:


> impressive



Not as impressive as what the pointers do at the AmField NC.  My dog can go like crazy for an hour to an hour and a half.  The AF dogs do it for 3 hours and cover 25-30 miles with being slowed down with bird work.  I love my pup and think she's great, but I don't think she could go all out like that for 3 hours.



JuliaH said:


> FC RoyaleRun All Bets Are Off is my Sam's mother and she made Dog of the Day today! Sammy didn't make any placements so this has to be the next best thing  I just talked with our trainer and I am going to work really hard to go up for a short visit and get to see her run again
> 
> DC-NGDC Doublerun Cole Bier had a great run too. Did not get called back but that's the game...  And a littermate of Sam's (Troooper) also ran today. I can hardly wait to see the synopsis tomorrow!
> 
> Pictured is Bets and Cole! Bets on left and Cole pictured at the beginning of the GSPCA Nationals at the start.



Congrats.  Hopefully she will make the call back.  Does she usually run as a GD or AA dog?  Looks like she's placed in some AA trials.

Btw.  Even with missing half a day they are almost caught up.  My dog initially should have run brace 5 on Thursday and now she runs brace six (last brace in the afternoon).   Any more scratches however and they should be caught up.


----------



## TailCrackin (Mar 6, 2012)

i meant impressive for a brittany


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi JJ 

It takes conditioning for any dog to run hard as long as they do on these big trials... right handling and training are really important, just like with any athletes 

Bets is an All-Age dog. You wouldn't know it to see her at home lounging on the couch and playing with toys, but she is a powerhouse! Cole is too, and I would love to see him run just one time.... he was born August 2002, so one of these days he will retire... he is one of the great ones in my opinion and he passes that strength and desire along!

When do you think they will run the call backs?

Julia


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 6, 2012)

Synopsis Day 8


Seasonal conditions greeted us to start the second week of this championship.  Skies were cloudless, the wind was very light, and the temperature was 45 degrees as the first brace was cast away.  Temperatures would rise to the low 60’s as the day progressed.  Spring is coming to Southern Tennessee and the daffodils and pair trees are in bloom.  The continued nice weather is providing some drying of the courses but numerous muddy areas remain.

Today I would like to talk about the dogs entered in this event.  In the history of this event, never before has there been an entry of this quality.  95 of the dogs entered have earned the title of Field Champion.  43 dogs had gained an Amateur Field Championship title, 41 with both a FC and AFC title.  There were 20 National Champions entered and 15 Dual Champions.  9 different breeds, coming from 31 states were represented.  When you add the tradition rich Ames Plantation over which to show these animals, one can see that this was an historic event.  This many good dogs may never be assembled to compete again.  History is being written each day of this trial.

34A) NFC FC Durite’s Jet City Woman (Jetta), Vizsla, h Diane Vader
34B) FC Royalerun All Bets Are Off (Bet), GSP, h David King

Both Dogs impressed in the early minutes of the brace.  Each dog was applying themselves well.  At 35 minutes Bet was found pointing in a corner of cover, her head and tail high.  When her handler walked in to flush a rabbit was observed leaving the area, and she was taken on.  Jetta also was to record a non-productive in an area of the course that is known to hold birds.  She did look good despite the inability of her handler to flush the birds.  Jetta seemed to get a bit more cautious in her race after the NP.  Bet put in a solid 60 minutes.  She had a good race, displaying her power and conditioning.  She was forward and going away at time.

35A) FC WFK Marshside Firefly (Fire Fly), GSP, h Dave Walker
35B) DC Chocolate Coffee’s Pixie JH (Pixie), GSP, h Chuck Cooper

Pixie was unable to get on track this morning and she was withdrawn at 12 minutes.  Fire Fly started strong.  He made several nice, showy casts early in the hour.  As the minutes began to add up her pattern became more restrained.  By 57 minutes, despite having put in a creditable race early in the hour, she was having difficulty maintaining a desirable pattern and was leashed.

36A) Dakota Gun Runners Buckshot (Buck), Brittany, h Tom Tracy
36B) FC Shawnee’s Red Lioness (Sage), Vizsla, h Brian Gingrich

In their bid for the title, this pair impressed early with their speed and attractive gaits. Buck would record a non-productive at 40 minutes, most likely on running birds as his style was very nice when we found him.  Both dogs ran well, using the edges well.  The soft conditions of the ground can make a dog expend much energy.  Both dogs slowed some as the hour progressed.  Sage, who had been doing a nice gun dog race early had slowed sufficiently to cause her to be lifted at 52 minutes.  Buck would finish the hour but the effects of the soft ground had taken a toll on him.

37A) FC/AFC Tjust Lucky Three Spot (Lucky), GSP, h Jim West
37B) Royalerun Back in the Saddle (Trooper), GSP, h David King

Away nicely, both dogs were showing nicely in the early going.  Lucky requiring more user input to stay on course in his search for game.  Lucky recorded a non-productive at the 32 minute mark, Trooper backing nicely.  Sent on, both dogs would continue as they had been performing, Trooper continued a comfortable gun dog pace, and Lucky testing the limits.  Both dogs finished the hour and both dogs seemed to have gas in the tank at time.

38A) NFC DC Doublerun Cole Bier (Cole), GSP, h David King
38B) FC Rugers Clown AKA Leo (Leo), GSP, h Jim West

The second brace of the afternoon featured the same handlers, different dogs.  Cole ran a good race showing nicely and using the cover to his advantage.  His gait is very pleasing and one can see why many previous judges have liked him.  He was unable to get game pointed but did record a very nice back of his brace mate.  Leo ran a race that was also very entertaining.  He went to numerous good places, showing well on the edges and the open fields.  His only reward for his searching race was two non-productives, one early in the brace and one in the latter minutes.  He had nice style and did look like he had the pinned but for naught.

39A) NFC FC/AFC Berry’s Bad Boy (Gus), Vizsla, h Jerry Jordon
39A) NFC Brophy’s Sandcreek John Galt (Galt), Irish Setter, h Ken Ruff 

The final brace of the day featured two dogs that have won their breeds National Championship.  These well decorated dogs began their quest for game with somewhat different styles.  Gus seemed to have a hard time adjusting to the course.  He ran a moderate gun dog race that had several spots where he showed his drive and desire.  Galt ran a very attractive race that took him to the places a bird dog should go.  His search led him to point game at 30 minutes.  His style was very nice, high on both ends.  A small covey of birds was flushed for the mannerly setter.  Both dogs began to show the effects of the soft ground by the 50 minute mark.  As the clock ran down each dog would record a find.  Gus had a bird pinned at time.  He showed his good training for the flush and shot.  Galt would have a find of his own as the time expired.  He was mannerly for the shot.  

Dogs of the day for Monday.

Lucky, handler Jim West
Bet, handler Dave King


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 6, 2012)

My guess would be up to 6 braces on saturday.  Since there will still be dogs running Friday I can't see them starting it then because you might possibly have a dog run twice in the same day depending on the draw.


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok, thanks   I am gonna try to make it up there for just that one day.... not sure yet but I sure want to do it!


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm heading up tomorrow night or early Thursday morning.  My trainer has 1 dog posted with birds, and three to go.  Hopefully he will get one or two more posted and possibly get a dog in the callback.  I'd love to ride the callback but if he doesn't have a dog in it I'm not sure he will stay around...  Not sure I can handle too many more days of this.  I'm going crazy waiting around till I make the trip to watch my pup run.   Both of her brothers have run and didn't get anything done.  Hopefully she does better.


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 6, 2012)

Well I am still rooting for her!! A lot of really good dogs have not made it work on this tough trial, and she has as good a chance as any here   Hopefully I will see you there even if briefly!

Julia



Jetjockey said:


> I'm heading up tomorrow night or early Thursday morning.  My trainer has 1 dog posted with birds, and three to go.  Hopefully he will get one or two more posted and possibly get a dog in the callback.  I'd love to ride the callback but if he doesn't have a dog in it I'm not sure he will stay around...  Not sure I can handle too many more days of this.  I'm going crazy waiting around till I make the trip to watch my pup run.   Both of her brothers have run and didn't get anything done.  Hopefully she does better.


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Julia.  Her two brothers didn't get it done unfortunately.  Shes the last of the litter mates to run, so Im hoping she gets something done.  She is running last brace of the day Thursday as of now, that brace seems to have bird work nearly every day.  Crossing my fingers, toes, and everything else you can think of that she has a good run with good bird work.


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 6, 2012)

Just got a text from a good friend,  cedar valley bandit posted with birds.  That makes two of the dogs my dog regularly runs against posted with birds.  Gonna be interesting to see what the judges like.


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 7, 2012)

Synopsis... 9th day of trial, 8th day of running (Sunday dogs did not run)

The sun was bright in the cloudless eastern sky as we began the 8th day of this Championship. Today was predicted to be a near duplicate of the day before as far as weather. With the temperature at 45 degrees at break away, predicted highs were in the mid 60’s. There was a nice south-eastern breeze blowing in the 10 to 15 MPH range. We have yet to have seen dew on the grass in the morning.  The forecast is for a day or two more of this early spring weather before giving way to rain later in the week.

40A) NFC / NAFC / FC Flying Dutchman (Dutch), Pointer, h Steve Bailey
40B) DC Timberline Strait to the Point (Sawyer), Brittany, h Ben Garcia

This pair of well titled competitors broke away strongly to the front, both going to the east line of the first field.  Dutch is a very consistent dog. He settled into a comfortable gun dog pattern that took him to many likely bird holding covers. He is well gaited and easy to watch as he cruised the edges in his quest for game.  His handle was good, showing that he was in synch with his handler. He would go without game contact today. Sawyer was generally the wider of the two dogs. This little Britt showed everyone that he was not afraid to dig into the cover.  Many times he was observed running 10 yards inside the edge of the cover. He also was well gaited and seemed to be able to cover the ground effortlessly.  A stop to flush was recorded for him at 38 minutes with Dutch honoring the tall standing dog. Both finished the hour with a jump in their step, still hunting diligently.

41A) FC Trublu’s Feel the Fire (Reba), GSP, h Jamie Fountain
42B) DC Sure Shot’s Sonora Gone Heywire, (Sonora), GWP, h Jim West

This pair of dogs shot to the front at the first whistle. Reba looked to be the bigger running dog in the early minutes but soon settled into a comfortable gun dog pattern. She was consistent on the ground for the entire hour. Sonora ran a wide gun dog race that showcased her good application. At 38 minutes, as both dogs were running the same edge, we found both dogs standing in an area of dense cover. No birds were produced and one had to wonder if they were not backing each other. The first solid bird work of the morning came at 41 minutes when Sonora was found pointing into a small group of trees, brush, and bushes.  A quick flushing effort produced two birds for the stylish, mannerly dog. Not to be out done Reba, who had been working the opposite edge of the same field, stood stylishly in a bunch of tall grasses. A successful flushing effort ensued, with Reba showing the results of her good training. Both dogs continued their forward, reaching search for game as they had demonstrated early in the hour.  Time was called with Reba observed by the judges and Sonora around the corner.

43A) FC Sir Sunrise Winalot (Blue), Brittany, h Ben Lorenson
43B) FC Cedar Valley Bandit (Bandit), Brittany, h Tom Tracy

This attractive pair of Brittanys was released and was quickly forward. Both demonstrated good ground speed and headed to likely covers. At 11 minutes bandit was pointing into some heavy cover off to the left side of the course.  The dog was in the center of a stand of warm season grasses, looking very nice. His handler put to air a nice covey of birds for the mannerly dog. At 15 minutes, as Blue was hunting along a strip of grass, a covey of birds left, flushing wild. Blue took to many steps and his handler put the harness on him.  As these birds left, they also flew over the head of Bandit, who stopped to honor their flight.  Bandit, having the field to himself, was making showy cast after cast, showing everyone his ability to hang on to an edge. At 35 minutes, after a particularly eye catching cast, his handler called point for this fine Britt. A long ride took us to where Bandit was standing pointing into a stand of trees. His posture indicated that the birds had left and he was asked to relocate. Working down the edge his relocation was eventually rewarded with a good covey of birds.  Bandit would spend the remainder of his hour still hunting.  

44A) FC Piney Run Hank (Hank), Brittany, h Ben Lorenson
44B) NFC / NAFC / FC Cobbs Golden Kernal (Kernal), Gordon Setter, h Greg Dixon 

Kernal, who had many admirers among the gallery, just could not get his effort together on this day.  After allowing him ample time to adjust, his handler elected to call it a day at 32 minutes. Hank displayed an attractive race. He had a nice pattern that was consistently forward, using the edges to his advantage. Hank would card two pieces of bird work. The first was at 44 minutes where he demonstrated his good style and manners. His second find would accurately be described as a limb find. This was a very nice piece of work, where again his high style and the results of his good training were on display. He would finish he hour with jump in his step.

45A) FC/AFC Special Edition (Spec), Brittany, h Dale Poole
45B) DC Fieldfire’s High Octane SH (Octane), Vizsla, h Jamie Fountain

The action started fast in this brace. At just 30 seconds, spec had a stop to flush, with all in order. At 4 minutes spec was pointing, not looking very sure of himself. Octane mannerly backed Spec. No birds could be flushed and Spec was charged with a non-productive. Both dogs applied themselves well for the remained of the hour but neither would find game.

46A) DC Gambles Sam Man MH (Sam), GSP, h Jim West
46B) NGDC FC/AFC Hit’s All Jack’d Up (Cruise), Brittany, h John Perry

Sam had an early encounter with off game and as a result his handler decided to call it a day. Cruise ran a workman like race. He used the cover well, searching the areas he needed to go to. He was to the front and responding well to his handlers requests. He was found on point at 37 minutes. Relocation was needed but he could not pinpoint the birds. The remainder of the hour was spent hunting with good purpose. He made several showy casts and finished the hour to the front.

Tuesday top Dog;
43B) Bandit, h Tom Tracy

Also posted;
44B) Hank, h Ben Lorenson


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 7, 2012)

JJ Bandit made dog of the day... getting closer to your turn


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 7, 2012)

Bandt is a nice dog.  I plan on breeding directly to his line of dogs when we breed my pup.  He's a 2x AA RU NC.  Looking more and more like its going to take bird work with close to an All Age brace to make the call back.  Two of the dogs of the day came from the same string as my dog an they both run All Age.


----------



## BirdNut (Mar 7, 2012)

Good looking pups and some hardware to boot!


----------



## BirdNut (Mar 7, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Bandt is a nice dog.  I plan on breeding directly to his line of dogs when we breed my pup.  He's a 2x AA RU NC.  Looking more and more like its going to take bird work with close to an All Age brace to make the call back.  Two of the dogs of the day came from the same string as my dog an they both run All Age.



JJ-in breezing through the synopses, it seems Bandit had one of the better of not best performances so far.


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 7, 2012)

BirdNut said:


> JJ-in breezing through the synopses, it seems Bandit had one of the better of not best performances so far.



Kinda sounds that way.  Based on the dogs I know who are posted, the judges are looking for a lot of run.  Ive talked with two guys who have judged this trial at different venues, and both of them said its basically an All Age trial.   Ive watched two of the brits posted a fair amount, they are both REALLY nice with lots of run in them.  Both of them have some pretty big All Age Championship wins.  The other brit posted usually runs AA as well.  The interesting thing is all three started out as GD's before moving up to AA.  So maybe the judges are looking for AmField style Shooting Dogs.    There is still some really nice dogs yet to run though.  Im still guessing its going to take bird work to make it to the call back, or one HECK of a great run without birds.  Here's what they have so far.  I can dig up the dogs names if you guys like.

46 Braces down and 15 to go.  13 dogs now posted and 7 have bird work, 2 dogs with multiple finds.  Here's the breakdown.  5 GSPs, 3 Brits, 2 EPs, 1 GWP, 1 Vizsla and 1 English Setter are now posted.  Dogs with birdwork are..  3 brits, 2 GSPs, 1 Vizsla, and 1 GWP.  Dogs with multiple finds..  2 Brits.. 

Up to 12 dogs can make the call back, and in order to place, a dog must have bird work in either the first round or the call back.  There are 30 dogs still to run..  14 Brits, 7 GSPs, 2 Weims, 2 Vizslas, 1 Irish Setter, 1 Gordon Setter, 1 Pointer, and 1 English Setter.  All but two of the 30 left are Field Champions, and 3 are National Field Champions.


----------



## BirdNut (Mar 7, 2012)

I am hoping for TBD-Total Brittany Domination.  

My first dog ever was a Britt, so they hold a special place for me.


----------



## Jim P (Mar 7, 2012)

JJ good luck to you and your pup tomorrow.


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 7, 2012)

Good luck JJ   Enjoy!


----------



## BirdNut (Mar 7, 2012)

Best of luck!


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks guys.  Weather is supposed to be ugly tomorrow.  We will see what happens.  Crossing my fingers my pup runs well.  I'll send updates from Ames.
Jet


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 8, 2012)

Synopsis!


Once again we were greeted by warm, seasonal weather this morning.  The temperature began the day at 45 degrees and would warm to near 70 before the day was done.  Unlike yesterday, the skies were mostly cloudy today and that made the temperatures feel much nicer without the sun blazing down.  The breeze was stronger than it had been for the previous days.  Winds were in the 10 to 20 MPH range, enough to move the scent around but not so much as to blow hats from heads.

47A) FC Up n’Adams Sihouette (Shadow), GSP, h Dave Walker
47B) FC Hershey’s Mini Kiss (Ruby), GSP, h Dave King

Ruby was scratched and Shadow ran alone.  Shadow showed well at times.  She took edges and looked good going.  As we entered a long field of green grass, shadow established point on the left side, pointing into the tree line.  She looked very stylish.  This would turn into a non-productive.  Taken on she spent the remainder of her hour searching the country for game.  She had all watching as she made numerous eye catching casts.  She would finish the hour with no bird contacts.

48A) FC LeGrand Tank du Fayette (Tank), Brittany, h Ken Blackman
48B) NAFC Graugeist’s Texas City Slicker (Slick), Wiemaraner, h Diane Vater

The second brace of the morning was away with the dogs heading directly to birdy covers.  In the early going Slick showed great drive and determination.  Tank, a veteran campaigner, was a bit slower on the ground but he missed very little, searching the likely bird haunts.  He ran an intelligent race that used the wind and cover to his best advantage.  At 20 minutes tank pointed into a clump of heavy grasses and vines.  The birds did not want to fly but would rather run.  The birds were observed by the judges and the dog was mannerly for the shot.  At 45 minutes, both dogs were found with Tank pointing into a clump of trees and Slick backing nicely.  Relocation was required before the birds were able to be flushed.  Manners were acceptable.  Sent on, tank seemed to get stronger as the hour continued, showing well on the edges and applying himself well to the cover.  Both dogs would finish the hour.

49A) Camo Cooper (Camo), Brittany, h Kyle Merrill
49B) Bravo Haulins Olympic Spirit (Cruisin), Vizsla, h Diane Vater

Cruisin never really had his heart into the game today.  Unable to get going his handler picked him up at 22 minutes.  Camo was strong from the start and required considerable operator input.  His was a strong race that took him to many of the right places.  He ran hard for the hour and showed well, but was unable to come up with birds.  He finished very strongly.

50A) FC Fieldfire’s Spark O’ Genius (Geena), Vizsla, h Joan Heimbach
50B) FC Savannah’s Hot Shot (Bammer), Brittany Ben Lorenson

In standard fashion for this event the afternoon braces began at 1:15.  The temperature was rising and the south wind was blowing strongly.  The action started early in this brace.  At 10 minutes Geena feathered into an area and established point in an area of a small grain field where feeding quail might be found.  As her handler approached a number of birds lifted.  Her handler decided to flush in front of the stylish dog and put flight to the remainder of the good sized covey.  Geena stood mannerly for the flush and shot.  10 minutes later she again pointed.  This time the birds were elusive and a non-productive was carded.  Geena displayed a comfortable gun dog range.  She handled well, and was very much part of the team.  She was still hunting when time was called.  Bammer ran an intelligent race that was powerful and reaching.  He was able to remain to the front despite the numerous twists and turns that the course contains.  Many times he was displayed on a long cover edge, seemingly flying as he sped around the course.  He applied himself well but was unable to find game.  He finished the hour as strongly as he started. 

51A) FC/AFC Brownhaven Steel Magnolia (Rachel), Irish Setter, h Jim Baker
51B) FC/AFC Palm Glades Jenny Belle (Jenny Belle), GSP, h Tim Smelcer

As this brace was released one would have thought the world was on fire by the manner in which this pair raced away.  At 10 minutes Jenny Belle came in limping noticeably.  She appeared to have hurt her foot and her handler picked her up.  Rachel ran a searching race.  She was attractive to watch as she hunted the big fields and wooded areas.  At 42 she pointed into a down cedar tree.  A rabbit was observed leaving and she was taken on.  This attractive Irish lady would finish the hour hunting hard but without further game contact. 

52A) FC WFK Belle’s Georgia Peanut (Peanut), GSP, h Dave Walker
52B) FC Final Bet (Bet), Pointer, h Marc McKinley

The temperature had reached a high of 75 degrees as the final brace of the day was released.  Bet had her running shoes.  She ran a powerful race that eventually lead to her being lost to judgment by 40 minutes.  Peanut also ran hard.  Her race was more controlled than her brace mate and her application was well directed.  She made several nice moves and was impressive in her way of going.  She established a very attractive point near the 40 minute mark.  Game would prove elusive and she was recorded a non-productive.  She finished the hour cruising the edges but would remain birdless.

Posted Dogs;   
50B) Bamma, h Ben Lorenson


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 8, 2012)

5 braces done today with the last two rained out.  Morning braces no birds. Afternoon brace both dogs had birds and one picked up for a blown back.  One had two birds but otherwise had a tough go of it.


----------



## Jim P (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow it's got to be tough on you haveing to wait another day. Will you pup run in the morning or afternoon?


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 8, 2012)

Jim.. Supposed to be second brace tomorrow morning.  Bad thing is that's the course with the least bird work so far. Oh well.  Not sure how everything is gona turn out though because it rained like crazy here today.  They might not want to run it right away till it drys out a little.


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 9, 2012)

Synopsis!

The group of intrepid field trialers seemed a bit slow to get moving today.  This has been a long event and the crew has worked hard every day to be sure that all the details were covered.  Of course, the normal break away times were adhered to, but everyone seemed a bit tired.  Today was a shortened day with only four braces ran due to heavy rain and lightning in the afternoon.  The morning forecast predicted 1 to 2 inches of rain as a cold front would pass through the area.  The temperature was 67 degrees (the predicted high for the day) at 8 AM, under cloudy skies, with a stiff southerly wind.  The morning braces were completed with only a brief shower encountered but during the latter minutes of the first brace of the afternoon, the skies opened, and the rain came down in earnest.  Chairman, Ken Blackman, had arranged for horse trailers and vehicles to be on hand in case the storm got too bad to continue.  Just as his preparations were spot on last week during the storms that had passed through the area, today again showed his foresight and all thoroughly soaked horses and handlers were safely transported back to camp.

53A) Glade Run Nutmeg (Meg), Brittany, h Tom Tracy
53B) DC AFC MTB Cabo Rita de Scpio (Rita), Brittany, h Tom White

This pleasingly gaited pair of dogs showed independence and proper range from the first whistle.  Meg put in a good performance.  She showed well on edges and applied herself to the objectives.  Rita also spent her time running and hunting hard. She looks very attractive as she cruised the lines.  Both dogs took opportunities to dig into the cover when the cover called for it.  Both worked well for their handlers but were to go birdless today. 

54A) DC AFC Terras Cabo Wabo (Sammy), Brittany, h Tom White
54B) FC/AFC High Roll-ns Proposition (Sonny), GSP, h Dave Walker

After a brief realignment of direction shortly after cast off, both dogs powered to the front.  At 5 minutes, as she was regaining the front, Sammy spun on point at the tip of an island of trees.  Coming forward at this time, Sonny swapped ends on the other edge of the field, about 100 yards south of Sammy as he was regaining the front.  Sonny changed his mind and went on but Sammy stood solid.  This would put a non-productive on Sammy’s score card.  Sent forward and across the road we turned south into the strong head wind.  Here both dogs did a good job of keeping forward and intelligently using the lines that run laterally through these fields.  As we entered one of the big harvested fields, Sonny settled into a very picturesque point, at 23 minutes.  The flushing effort and a very pretty relocation attempt led to a non-productive.  Sonny was again pointing at 45 minutes in the trees, just behind an area that had produced birds on the last 2 days.  Once more, no birds were produced.  Both dogs were easy to watch with smooth gaits and well directed casts.  Sammy treated us to a very showing cast in the large field just before the final road crossing.  Entering this field, he gained the correct side of the edge and proceeded to take a ride.  He showed his endurance, as this was in the final minutes of the hour, and also his courage to get on a line and go with it to the end.  This was a fun brace to watch only missing birds flying away alone.

55A) FC Webb’s Mad Max (Max), GSP, h Jim West
55B) FC Slamming Point Dynamo (Sonny), English Setter, h Curtis Fry

Both dogs were fast out of the gate, Max being the more forward of the pair.  Sonny, who is a grouse dog by trade, was first to get on the board at 5 minutes.  As he passed through a chute that allows access to the next field, he snapped to point.  During the flushing attempt, the judges reported seeing a rabbit.  Sent on, He made a very bold and reaching cast that took him out of sight.  Soon the call of point came from off to the right for the stylish setter.  Despite a well-directed flushing effort and relocation no birds were found.  Sonny’s day would end at 30 minutes, just after the third road crossing, he was leased due to a breach of manners.  Max had continued his hard charging race through out.  He seemed to be showing little fatigue when at 45 minutes he was lost to judgment.   

56A) FC Borg’s Nightsky Eclipse (Eli), Pointer, h Jim West
56B) NGDC NAGDC FC/AFC Peter Gun (Pete), Brittany, h Jim Carter

The first brace of the afternoon began with heavy clouds and the threat of rain showers.  The first clap of thunder was heard at 2 minutes.  Both dogs were getting down to business with Pete stronger in the early moments.  Pete would be the first to score, 14 minutes into the brace.  He stood intensely as his handler tried to flush.  Relocation was required and a nice sized covey of quail was produced.  Eli was pointing at 27 minutes.  He displayed good style and seemed to have the birds pinned but this stand was barren.  As we passed into the agronomy field Pete was credited with a non- productive.  A feeding covey of birds was found by Eli at 43 minutes.  It was here that Pete missed the opportunity to honor his brace mate and was up.  The clouds were getting heavier and light rain began to fall as eli was again found pointing as we exited the agronomy field.  He looked good and had the birds accurately pinned.  Shortly after this find the rain began in earnest and it took a courageous effort to finish the hour but Eli was up to the challenge, finishing well.

There were no dogs posted for today.


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 9, 2012)

JJ's little Brit will run today, and the official synopsis will be tomorrow...  I do hope he has time to come online and let us know how it went in his opinion too!

Good luck today JJ!


----------



## Jim P (Mar 9, 2012)

I still have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 9, 2012)

Just checked out the board.  Day dog yesterday was Meg with Tracy.  I rode the last brace before we got soaked.  I was pretty hopeful since the afternoon courses had the most bird work.  Unfortunately after the rain out I got put on the morning course.  First brace this morning was done at about 5 minutes with both dogs being lost.  My pup ran brace two today with no birdwork.  She ran well though even though the course was still wet and made it tough going on the dogs.  Ames is much tighter then I thought.  Bigger running dogs better be as to handle if they want to keep from going lost.  Third brace this morning had bird work and the dog looked decent.  They are running one more right now.  Sounds like the judges have a few dogs they rely like.  They post the callback tonight at 5:30

Update.  I thought that my pup had slowed toward the end because of the sloppy conditions only to find out she has a gash on her inside front left leg that is about an inch and a quarter long.  Considering how big the gash is I'm amazed she finished.  She started out awesome and slowed at about 30, but still ran pretty well.


----------



## Setter Jax (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update,  I was really pulling for you and your pup.  She is young and has a whole career ahead of her.  It's an honor to make it to that level of competition. You should be proud! Let us know about the call back.

SJ


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update JJ.... these conditions have been tough on all the dogs.... callbacks will be interesting!

I hope your pup's gash is not too serious!  

This has been a good experience for us all. Would I do it again?  You bet!! Even though we did not make the callbacks we learned a lot and got to experience a real big test. 

Julia


----------



## Setter Jax (Mar 9, 2012)

Congrats to both of you and your wonderful dogs.  Seriously, it's an honor to have a dog invited to such a challenge and to compete at that level.

SJ


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 9, 2012)

It sure has been worth it.... JJ has the best of it because he is there, but I have certainly enjoyed the trial and all the suspense!





Setter Jax said:


> Congrats to both of you and your wonderful dogs.  Seriously, it's an honor to have a dog invited to such a challenge and to compete at that level.
> 
> SJ


----------



## BirdNut (Mar 9, 2012)

Setter Jax said:


> Congrats to both of you and your wonderful dogs.  Seriously, it's an honor to have a dog invited to such a challenge and to compete at that level.
> 
> SJ



X2...hope all is well with the injury also.  if you all took any pics we'd love to see them!


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 9, 2012)

Pictures and highlights are here

Hopefully JJ had time to take a few as well


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 9, 2012)

12 dogs called back to run tomorrow.  The called it but have its not on paper and I missed who they said was in the first three braces.  I know two of the dogs my pup always run against are in it.


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 9, 2012)

Julia.  I think David king is in


----------



## Jim P (Mar 9, 2012)

JJ you said your pup did good even with the wound, it's hard for any dog to find birds with that kind of weather and the course that doesn't have many birds on it. like you and Julia said earlier it's the luck of the draw. By the way do you draw for fields or do they just say this is your's?


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, it looks good! JJ mentioned Bandit earlier on this thread as a really good dog... and he is in the Callbacks!!

My Sam didn't make it in but his momma did!! Bets is in the callbacks!!


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 9, 2012)

If I counted right we have 4 Shorthairs, 4 Brittanys, 2 Wirehairs and 2 Pointers in the finals!

Good luck to all!


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 9, 2012)

I think you just get what you get as to which field ... my trainer said mud was everywhere this year.  



Jim P said:


> JJ you said your pup did good even with the wound, it's hard for any dog to find birds with that kind of weather and the course that doesn't have many birds on it. like you and Julia said earlier it's the luck of the draw. By the way do you draw for fiekds or do they just say this is your's?


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 10, 2012)

Last Day Synopsis... next one of these posts will be the AKC Pointing Dog Champion for 2012!


We were greeted this morning by much cooler temperatures. The morning temperature was only 40 degrees with a forecast high of 60 degrees, making jackets the order of the day.  The skies were cloudy as the first brace broke away but the skies cleared rapidly giving us clear blue skies for the remainder of the day. The wind was out of the south east, considerably stronger in the morning before relenting to a mild breeze by the afternoon. The heavy rain that had caused the running to be delayed yesterday afternoon had stopped during the night but had left the fields very soft and muddy.

After the days running a special moment ensued. Doug Ljungren, Vice President of Performance Events, American Kennel Club, presented Dr. Rick Carlisle, Director of the Ames Plantation with a check for a sizable donation. Present for the presentation was event chairman Ken Blackman, event secretary Trish James, and Ken Marden. Deep appreciation is felt by all in attendance for the hospitality that has been shown by Dr. Rick and his fine staff. One would be hard pressed to find a better group to work with.    

57A) FC Grau Geist’s Artic Rush (Ice), Wiemaraner, h Diane Vater
57B) NAFC FC Shadowfax Field Agent (007), Gordon Setter, h Bill Holloway

This would be a short brace.  When released, both dogs went strongly forward and took the edge on the right side of the field.  Both disappeared within minutes and both handlers decided to call it a day at the first road crossing.

58A) FC/AFC Hybrittin’s BJ Betty (BJ Betty), Brittany, h Ben Lorenson
58B) FC Georgia’s Texas Two Step (Georgia), Brittany, h Tom Tracy

This pair ran a pleasing race.  Both dogs are strong, well gaited dogs that ran a forward race.  Intelligent races were displayed by both dogs.  Neither was out of the pocket for long.  Despite the searching race displayed by each dog, neither could find game and the brace ended uneventfully.

59A) FC Just A Puff of Smoke (Smoke), Brittany, h Ben Lorenson
59B) AFC Hit’s Showtime (Brandy), Brittany, h John Perry

This pair of competitors broke away strongly, impressing everyone with their speed and ability to hold an edge.  Brandy made an exceptionally attractive move at 23 minutes that showcased her speed and smooth way of going.  Smoke established a very pretty point at 29 minutes, among a thick group of trees.   Her handler easily flushed a single bird from the intense and well-mannered dog.  Shortly after that find, at 33 minutes, Smoke again established point.  She again looked quite nice but this time the birds were elusive and a non-productive was scored.  Both dogs continued to be very strong on the ground.  Both would finish the hour with the same gusto with which they had begun.

60A) FC/AFC Palm Glades Mr. Spock (Mr. Spock), GSP, h Tim Smelcer
60B) FC Jake Acres in Disguish (Jake) Brittany, h Tom Tracy

Jake ran a wide race that kept his handler and scout busy.  He was kept in contention and shown on several nice casts.  He took a wrong turn around 40 minutes and at 58 minutes his handler asked for the tracker.  Mr. Spock ran an intelligent race that used the objectives and wind to his best advantage.  At 33 he was seen pointing among a thick group of trees.  As has happened so often in this stake with the elusive birds at this location, this would result in a non-productive.  At 48 minutes, he was again pointing into a stand of tall grasses.  He looked sure but no birds could be flushed.  He finished the hour hunting a controlled and attractive race but would end his time without bird contact.

61A) DC AFC Megasmoke’s Limited Edition (Ted), Brittany, h Tom White
61B) NAGDC FC/AFC Foster’s Buddy III (Buddy), Brittany, h Gordon Foster

Ted is an exciting and powerful dog.  He was fast on the ground, pleasingly gaited, and treated the gallery to several casts that made the hair stand up on the back of your neck.  Very strong on the ground for the entire hour, he managed to remain to the front during his intelligent search for game.  He would finish the hour but without bird contact.  Buddy was a bit easier to keep in contact with.  He hunted from the first step to the last.  The rapport between the dog and handler could not have been better.  Point was called for Buddy at 22 minutes by Buddy’s scout.  He was standing intensely, just off a strip of grasses and small bushes.  No birds were flushed and he was allowed to relocate.  His search was for naught and when no game was found and he was sent on.  Buddy would record a second non-productive at the 35 minute mark.  Again he stood stylishly but this would prove a barren stand.  His race was consistent throughout the hour.  He would finish as he had started, running a nice gun dog race.

Posted Dogs; 
Friday morning a dog from Thursday was added to the posted dogs.
53A) Meg, h Tom Tracy

No dogs were added to the board from Friday’s running.

*Call Backs for second series;  
Listed in order of running;

1A) Hank, h Ben Lorenson from 45A
1B) Bet, h Dave King from 34B

2A) Lucky, h Jim West from 37A
2B) Dixon, h Jamie fountain from 32B

3A) Bama, h Ben Lorenson from 51B
3B) Bitty, h Ray Dohse from 14B

4A) Gi Gi, h Tom Tracy from 8B
4B) Bella, h Greg Dixon; from 14A

5A) Lady, h Ray Dohse; from 22B
5B) Bandit, h Tom Tracy; from 44B

6A) Mason, h ray Dohse; from 11A
6B) Louie, h Jim West; from 32A
*


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 10, 2012)

It's interesting to here the synopsis after watching the braces.  Some of it I agree with but some of it was WAY off in my opinion.  One of the dogs the synopsis made sound good was anything but IMO.  I guess that's why I don't judge.


----------



## BirdNut (Mar 10, 2012)

Politics!


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 10, 2012)

Sounds like the dogs are blowing themselves up this morning..  A couple lost dogs and one that moved on birds.  That was the only bird work I've heard of so far.


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 10, 2012)

Bird..  I don't think it's politics, just different points of view I guess.  Some people believe a true gun dog should win this thing and others want to see a shooting dog or AA style dog win it.


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 10, 2012)

JJ any word on Bets run yet?

On the politics thing... the last championship trial that ran at Ames was only a few days before the AKC trial. The last braces in that was were on 2/22. AKC trial began on 2/27. Not enough time for the birds to recover from the pressure in my opinion. 

The judges tried to stay positive on the braces and some things got missed I am sure. They have had 10 days of judging and bad weather and no birds to speak of.

They did not report Sam's brace as good as he did either, and he found and held point on a nice covey of birds. Of course he busted the second covey he found, but how many dogs that day even found birds?  Not many... 

It has been a difficult trial with lots of mud, few birds, storms and some of the top dogs in the nation competing. All have done their best  

If the judges had disparaged dogs, handlers, course, etc. we would REALLY be fussing.  And, judging is always subjective... it is always going to be how a particular judge sees a brace at any given time... its ok. We might blow their sox off next time 

All I can say is good job to all who owned, ran, handled, judged, and managed this thing in any way   I am glad my dogs went and glad they had the qualifications to run!  I am sure JJ is glad too, even though we did not have that big win we dreamed about 

Julia


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 10, 2012)

3rd brace out right now.  Nobody got anything done first 2 braces.


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 10, 2012)

Nobody did anything this morning.  Brace 4 both dogs around.  Ep had birds and Brit didn't. Brit had birds before but ep didn't so both dogs still in the running.  2 braces to go.


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 10, 2012)

Do you know yet who the National Champion is?


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 10, 2012)

EP.   Bella.....  Two GSPs and bandit 4th


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 10, 2012)

AKC Gun Dog Championship placements:

1. FC Old School Attitude (Bella), Pointer, h Greg Dixon
2. FC/AFC Eshod's Arkansas Lady (Lady), GSP, h Ray Dohse
3. FC Stoney Hill Mr. Dixon (Dixon), GSP, h Jamie Fountain
4. FC Cedar Valley Bandit (Bandit), Brittany, h Tom Tracy

Will post pictures if and when they show up   Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## BirdNut (Mar 11, 2012)

That's a big ole Britt!


----------



## Jim P (Mar 11, 2012)

x2 on the Britt and some good looking dog's.


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 11, 2012)

What a fun trip, but Im exhausted.  I got home this morning at 3:30AM and Im just starting to catch up.

Thats a misleading picture of Bandit, he isn't that big.  Hes big, but not as big as the picture shows.  Notice his left rear paw?  He definately gets the toughness award.  Thats dried blood from losing two nails and a quarter sized hole in his pad he got early this week while roading.  Yet he still made it around, but his run yesterday wasn't too impressive.

I watched 3 of the 4 winners call back runs yesterday.  IMO, you could have tossed a coin between them.  The EP basically won because of its qualifying run earlier in the week from what the judges were overheard saying.  It ran "ok" yesterday but not great.  Its one find left a little to be desired though because of a self relocation prior to point being called that Im not sure the judges saw.  The second place dog ran pretty well, but had 2 non productives and 1 split find.  It was also out of pocket for a WHILE.  I think the judges were granting some leniency on the EP's bird work and on the 2nd place GSP's time out of pocket.  I was waiting for them to give the handler the tracker when she showed up, and she finished behind her bracemate at time.  I didn't get to see the 3rd place GSP run, but I hear it did a nice job.  The brit did a nice job, but wasnt as pleasing to the eye as you'd like to see in a championship run because of its blown pad.  IMO, and several other people I talked to, nobody won this thing outright.   The GWP that got called back was absolutely smoking everyone, for 35 minutes.  And then he ran out of gas.  But before he ran out of gas, he easily had the best 35 minute run that I saw.  Too bad for him it was a 1 hour trial.  haha..

Even though this was the AKC GD Championship, the dogs ran much more like All Age dogs then Gun Dogs.  The judges also put more emphasiz on run then bird work.  Judging is tough, its a balancing act.  Do they take a dog with lots of great bird work but didn't run great, or do they take a dog who runs amazing but doesn't have a lot of bird work?  In this trial they seemed to lean a lot more towards the run then towards the birdwork.  I would have leaned more towards the dogs with bird work since they all ran pretty well, but thats just me.  Judging is subjective, and all 4 dogs who placed could have won, or finished 4th.  Either way, all 4 dogs deserved it in a  field of over 120 dogs.


----------



## BirdNut (Mar 11, 2012)

I will take all the culls with the bird work


----------



## Jim P (Mar 13, 2012)

JJ is your girl back home and how is her leg doing?


----------



## Jetjockey (Mar 13, 2012)

She's still on the circuit.  She runs in Ohio Thurs or Fri in a hour Open All Age trial.  Her cut is actually healing pretty quick.  Granulex is wonderful stuff.  

Not sure if she will be coming home after that or not.  There is two more OAA championships near the end of April in Nebraska.  I would really like to bring her home but she is currently #9 in the country in points for the ABC Purina AA dog of the year award.  I would hate myself is we didn't send her to NE and she ended up just missing the award by a couple points.  It's always a tough balancing act between having a trial dog and a hunting buddy and house dog.

Bandit on the other hand is out for a while.  It's going to take a couple weeks for his pad to heal.


----------

